# Vegetarian Christmas Dinner - Help!



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

Have any of you got any ideas for a vegetarian Christmas dinner main dish? I only have to cook this for 1 person the rest of us are having meat, so ideally I want a dish I can cook in advance!

Any ideas are much appreciated


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

HI Kiteflyer, i am a veggie. Most years i just have spuds and veg but last year made a chestnut and cranberry loaf, it was lovely. It was from a recipe i got from one of those daytime tv shows, jenny faulkner was showing you how to make it.
Hope this helps.

Emma xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Kiteflyer, I'm a veggie too, and there are all sorts of options available in the shops. 1 year I made myself cranberry and goats cheese filo parcel, which was much easier than it sounds. just a couple of sheets of pre-made filo, plop a small round of goats cheese in the middle, some cranberry sauce on top, and just pinch the filo up around it to make sure nothing leaks out. Took about 15 minutes to cook. This year I've just gone for a nut roast wellington from waitrose. All the supermarkets do some kind of veggie Christmas option, and they come in their own little foil tin, so you can just slap them in the oven to cook, and then reheat them in the microwave later. Steer clear of things like mushroom stroganoff though, as this is often the veggie option when when you go to restaurants, and I have become heartily sick of it over the last 25 odd years!!

The other thing to check is that your Christmas pudding, mince pies etc are veggie. The vast majority are, but all shops use the little green v symbol, so it's easy to spot. Hope this helps.


----------

